# 2011 Theme Help!



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

I have gone completely blank in regards to this years theme. We were going to do a haunted funeral home theme this year and build the hearse but unfortunately we won't be able to take on such a massive project this year. Now I have no idea what to do.

So far we have done pirates, mad scientist/doctor, vampires, and voodoo on the bayou. Last year's party was a HUGE hit and we really set the bar high so I need to try to figure out something to top it this year.

Anyone have any ideas they can throw my way? We usually do most of the themed decor in the garage/driveway with little touches throughout the house (we keep the indoor decor pretty general)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

A haunted masquerade ball, psycho circus, twisted fairytales, urban legends, or ghostly rave are what I can come up with off the top of my head. Good luck, Itsjustme


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Classic Horror films, psycho junk yard, revenge of the ********, arachnaphobia, haunted forest. Just off the top of my head. Good luck!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

couldn't you have the haunted funeral home anyway? just don't build the hearse. 

asylum, witches, Haunted Mansion

Or you can just go general this year, put out what you can and dont have a theme, just kind of group things together. It works just as well.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I"m also looking for an idea for my party this year. I like the idea of a haunted forest since its mostly going to be in my backyard. I have one huge tree back there. Any idea on how to make numerous trees affordably? I love the twisted fairytales idea too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am doing a witches theme this year and i still do not know how I am going to do it. I say put everything together and do not bother making a theme.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I say stick with your funeral idea. Last year i did that and a morgue and cemetery. We had a "guest of honor" (skeleton dressed in a coffin) and read a will with gag gifts. I gave away a remote collection and an avon bottle collection stuff like that. (i gave them 5 dollar scratch off tickets for a real prize though). It was great fun! I had that set up in the living room and the morgue was in the garage.


----------



## Bfd1064 (Apr 26, 2011)

This year my wife and I are renewing our wedding vows with a full zombie church theme going on. Complete with an animatronic skeleton preacher, skeleton organist, and some skeleton nuns. Can't wait,
we have rented out a local boys club so we have a huge gym to work with.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I can see why you might not want to do the funeral home theme this year, if you're hoping to be able to create a hearse another year. You've already had some great themes, and there's been more suggested! 

Our very favorite theme so far has been what we did last year: Dread Rot Cafe. Every room featured a different music/entertainment theme, and we had a photo op area with a drum set and guitars for props. People loved getting their photos taken...they came out great! 

Everything was twisted of course...so instead of the Margaritaville bar, it was the Maggotritaville. And the master bedroom had a skellie Elvis laid out on the bed with (fake) food spread around. The master bath had props from various dead rock stars. People really enjoyed dressing to the theme too! Anyway, there's lots you can do.

Another good one we did was Hollyweird. We had twisted movie scenes spread throughout the house. Too fun!

Good luck with choosing your theme...once you get going the ideas will start rolling I suspect.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

You can still do the funeral home. Instead of a hearse just have a bunch of coffins. They can be made fairly easily and cheap!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

This year I have many themes of decore, but my main thing we're doing is a murder mystery~"A Seance" with spirits. Since the seance will be outside in the pavillon and walls covered with old items, pics and lots of candles I had made this huge two way mirror the size of a oversized patio door 2 yrs ago, I will cordinate it into the room. When the actors of spirits are to speak they come up to the window with lights and fog machine going on making them looking like they appear in the mirror! Dry ice for the bucket of potion etc etc.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

that sounds awesome tamster


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, building a hearse sound like there's a lot of work in it.If you won't proceed with your funeral home idea, you can do a zombie theme or evil characters from films. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Bfd1064 said:


> This year my wife and I are renewing our wedding vows with a full zombie church theme going on. Complete with an animatronic skeleton preacher, skeleton organist, and some skeleton nuns. Can't wait,
> we have rented out a local boys club so we have a huge gym to work with.




Congrats man! That's so freaking awesome. Keep us posted.


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

tamster said:


> This year I have many themes of decore, but my main thing we're doing is a murder mystery~"A Seance" with spirits. Since the seance will be outside in the pavillon and walls covered with old items, pics and lots of candles I had made this huge two way mirror the size of a oversized patio door 2 yrs ago, I will cordinate it into the room. When the actors of spirits are to speak they come up to the window with lights and fog machine going on making them looking like they appear in the mirror! Dry ice for the bucket of potion etc etc.


I've always believed in seances that I haven't had the guts to actually try them in my parties. Whenever we have murder-mystery parties, I usually go for the whodunnit games. I found this helpful site which contains games for this kind of party. Here's the link: http://www.fun-party-games.net/Murder-Mystery-Party-Games.html


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm going Zombies this year - can you integrate some zombies into your funeral home?


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

sarahtigr said:


> I"m also looking for an idea for my party this year. I like the idea of a haunted forest since its mostly going to be in my backyard. I have one huge tree back there. Any idea on how to make numerous trees affordably? I love the twisted fairytales idea too!


I'm doing a haunted forest/graveyard this year. Some ideas I'm throwing around include scrims that have outlines of tress with evil faces on them, pumpkin head scarecrows, and literally cutting down small dead trees and putting them in 5gallon buckets filled with cement and setting them around. I'm also thinking about making tables around these trees (like cocktail tables) out of plywood and 2x4s. Maybe uplighting them with blue foodlights to look like moonlight on a haunted forest.... just thought I would throw those ideas your way...


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the idea of putting tables around the trees. Thats great. I wouldn't have thought of using blue lights!!! Thanks for the tips!


----------

